# Universal mixes for sweets and breads



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Why pay for something that you we can make and use for many different things with the addition of water and oil or lard,after all in case of a shtf moment we will be limited to our storage and in order to have ready made items we will definitely need plenty of space,take the case of a master mix for breads or sweets,the homemade version will definitely be healthier than the store bought one. The ingredients in Bisquick Original consist of bleached wheat flour (enriched with niacin, iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin and folic acid), partially hydrogenated soybean and/or cottonseed oil, leavening (baking soda, sodium aluminum phosphate, monocalcium phosphate), dextrose and salt.Bisquick Original contains 4.5 grams of trans fat,we know what that will do to your body.
I have been experimenting with my own mixes for some time now,well my doctor told me to stop,I just loved my own baking to much
Find this little book,you will never go wrong,I warranty youuuu.
http://www.amazon.com/Make-Mix-Cookery-Make-Mixes/dp/0895860074
Another book that I will never leave behind and is always pack in my gun safe is this one, http://www.amazon.com/The-Dumpling-Cookbook-Maria-Polushkin/dp/0911104852,I don`t need to say nothing anymore.I hate to give my secrets away but I like you folks to much not too.:wave:


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Why pay for something that you we can make and use for many different things with the addition of water and oil or lard,after all in case of a shtf moment we will be limited to our storage and in order to have ready made items we will definitely need plenty of space,take the case of a master mix for breads or sweets,the homemade version will definitely be healthier than the store bought one. The ingredients in Bisquick Original consist of bleached wheat flour (enriched with niacin, iron, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin and folic acid), partially hydrogenated soybean and/or cottonseed oil, leavening (baking soda, sodium aluminum phosphate, monocalcium phosphate), dextrose and salt.Bisquick Original contains 4.5 grams of trans fat,we know what that will do to your body.
> I have been experimenting with my own mixes for some time now,well my doctor told me to stop,I just loved my own baking to much
> Find this little book,you will never go wrong,I warranty youuuu.
> http://www.amazon.com/Make-Mix-Cookery-Make-Mixes/dp/0895860074
> Another book that I will never leave behind and is always pack in my gun safe is this one, http://www.amazon.com/The-Dumpling-Cookbook-Maria-Polushkin/dp/0911104852,I don`t need to say nothing anymore.I hate to give my secrets away but I like you folks to much not too.:wave:


My 17 year old daughter just offered to help me make pancake mix if I'd be willing to make pancakes for her and her brothers on school mornings. She has a tough time waking up in time to eat before leaving, and some days her school lunch is late in the day. I'm going to be looking at my copy of the Make a Mix Cookbook in the morning..


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't use a mix, just from scratch each time. But I do make "fast food" by making several extra pancakes to freeze and take out for fast breakfast. My son warms them in the oven or microwave. I do the same thing with waffles and they can be popped in the toaster.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Rather than start a whole new thread, it makes sense to bump this one.

I've mentioned before that I'm a _huge_ fan of home made mixes, but I'm not sure how to approach longterm storage for baking mixes. Last time I tried, I bought a multigrain pancake mix. I just stored it in a plastic canister. When I came back a few months later it had all congealed and smelled very yeasty despite there being no yeast in the recipe that I know of.

So I found a very simple pancake mix with flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt. I would use partly ww flour because of my dietary needs. I don't want to waste my time with canisters again, but it seems that if I vacuum seal it, it'll congeal again and go to waste based on that other experience when it congealed on its own.

Any other suggestions?


----------

